# Is 45 degree  safe for i5 4440?



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

From bios it's showing 45 degree. Is it normal?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

its perfectly normal. Anything below 60-70 degrees is perfectly normal for stock cooler at load.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd say under 75 is okay. My laptop goes 80 sometimes without problems.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 23, 2014)

For Idle it is a little high but well within safe limit.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

I use Ubuntu. Any software to find the temp while using pc? 


nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> its perfectly normal. Anything below 60-70 degrees is perfectly normal for stock cooler at load.





.jRay. said:


> I'd say under 75 is okay. My laptop goes 80 sometimes without problems.





Tech_Wiz said:


> For Idle it is a little high but well within safe limit.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine goes upto 105 C and without any problems lol . Yes it gets shut down after that. 
Try HwInfo. IDK about UBUNTU.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 23, 2014)

^Does it shut down automatically?Which i5 cpu do u have?


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ^Does it shut down automatically?Which i5 cpu do u have?


No shutdown. I use i5 4440. Is temp in safe limit?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

What is your room ambient temperature?
you PC should be ideally 10degree above the room temperature at idle.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> What is your room ambient temperature?
> you PC should be ideally 10degree above the room temperature at idle.


30-31 degree may be


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 23, 2014)

Then don't worry.

31 Room Temp --> 45 Idle Temp seems Ok.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> ^Does it shut down automatically?Which i5 cpu do u have?


I dont have i5 lol. its a Pentium D, Yes, it does shutdown automatically.


----------

